# Introducing Pudding...



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh is very naughty and 3 weeks ago went to see a ferret without me knowing called pudding he had to wait till she was spayed and well before bring her home which was yesterday but I thought we were just going for a look!









But she is gorgeous, a little nippy but not as much as olive can be! She settled in well and has been playing with olive loads which I'm Sure theo the plank I mean our male is pleased he can get some peace!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Please excuse all the soil theo likes to throw it out of the pots and it's been raining so it's got everywhere!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

she is beautiful


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Lovely looking girl


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Very pretty. Does that colour have a special ferretty name?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I think she's a chinnimon 

She's a cheeky girl been on her own for a month so was so excited to see our ferrets! She was doing the jump around ferret dance trying to get them to play lol

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she is a beautiful ferret a lovely sandy, she has fantastic eyes  congratulations


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

how is pudding settling in


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

she is fantastic, not as cheeky as Olive but very nosey comes out whenever she hears voices in the garden, likes a little belly rub  

thank you for asking.x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awwww she sounds like my Elmo as soon as he hears me he wakes up standing waiting for a fuss. she is a lovely ferret I love sandies my 4 rescues are coming on great but they're so so tiny


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

She's only a baby aswell I can see her being such a cuddle
Monster 

We have room for one more so will be checking them for another boy poss, would love a black one but will take any really they are such funny little animals I honestly didn't realise they could be this much fun


----------

